# recovery from cracked pelvis



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

I am recovering from a cracked pelvis. I did not need surgery (happy about that). So has anyone experienced this? What type of things did you experience, yes everyone is different. But trying to figure out when I might be able to get on bike again?

Any thoughts helpful. My doctor has not given me the ok yet. I am still probably about a month away but just trying to figure it out.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

My pelvis was fractured when I was rear ended by a car that was estimated to be going about 
70mph and I didn't even think about riding a bike until I was able to walk without the use of crutches. But this happened 40 years ago so I sure don't remember how long that took. 

I do walk with a funny gait since then. I also suspect that there is a slight leg length discrepancy, though I have never gotten measured.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I broke it back in '90. I walk funny and it aches most of the time. But doesn't bother me at all when riding.


----------



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

JoelS said:


> I broke it back in '90. I walk funny and it aches most of the time. But doesn't bother me at all when riding.


I believe in a way I will walk funny too. I hope it does not ache but think it will. i do hope I can ride without pain. I am only now using crutches. Someone hit me from behind will skiing. A kid who thinks skiing is just point skis down a hill. Skiing is dangerous. But hope to make a good recovery. It has been ten weeks already.

My foot is still swollen hope to get that better too. I cant do anything until that goes down.


----------



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

I can only tell you what I've witnessed in my brother-in-law. His pelvis was broken when he was hit from behind by a car going 55 mph. He was heli-vacuated to the hospital. Also no surgery (at least not on the pelvis) so the doctor said he'd just have to live with it. It was painful for him to be seated for extended periods. And he is a state trooper, so that's no so great in that line of work. Doctor said no more riding. 

One holiday he's at his parents house (my in laws). I was there too. I brought my bike, against the wishes of my wife's family -- they worried it would be a downer for their son. It was a legitimate concern: he and I rode together whenever we were together. But I had my own (secret) mission.

I went for a ride and had my bike in the front yard after return. Sure enough, he jumped on it and pedaled around the street in front of his parent's house. Everyone took a deep breath. What did he say? "This is the most comfortable I've been able to sit since my accident." Why was that? Because riding a bike does NOT place all your weight on your butt. To the contrary, much of your weight is supported by your feet and hands. Cycling is dynamic! Your weight is shifting around constantly.

So what happened? He started riding again and never looked back. I just went on a 47 mile ride with him today, Easter Sunday. Any lingering effect from his pelvis break is not evident, at least not while he's riding?

Morale of this story? Doctor's may not understand the nature of cycling. Riding cures many ills, including those in the head. Good luck!


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

My brother in law was setting up a hockey stadium in 2006 and some idiot hadn't strapped all the sheets of glass to the forklift properly. Those things are heavy, and when they fell on him he suffered a fractured pelvis and some other injuries. He spent a lot of time in a hospital bed, more time in a wheel chair, I think some time on crutches, but eventually made a full recovery. He walks a little different now, and sometimes gets random pains if something gets out of whack when he's sitting down, but other than that he's fine. He doesn't ride, but still has a physically demanding job as a stagehand (climbing ladders, hauling boxes and heavy cables, etc).

I've recovered from a crushed foot (motorcycle accident) and multiple surgeries. My big toe will start to ache horribly after about 40 miles but it's just one of those things that I put up with to keep doing what I love.

After your doctor gives the OK, just ease back in to it and listen to your body. Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

We were lining up at a Criterium last year and the organizer's talking about one of the pro women who broke her Pelvis in a crash. Not exactly what I want to hear right before the gun. Anyway, hope it's just a small fracture and you heal quickly.



Tahoe Gator said:


> Riding cures many ills, including those in the head. Good luck!


 Amen.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

My beagle had a fractured pelvis (broken in 3 places) when my dad backed over him with an F150... A few weeks being immobilized and he was good as new.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

dcorn said:


> My beagle had a fractured pelvis (broken in 3 places) when my dad backed over him with an F150... A few weeks being immobilized and he was good as new.


Yeah, but could he ride a bike?


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

I broke my pelvis five years ago in a motorcycle crash. My left leg is numb to this day but it works fine. Doctor said I crushed a nerve bundle and feeling may or maynot come back. Looks like its not coming back. I walk with a slight limp. Some times it really aches and sometimes I barely notice it. I was back on the bike within about two months. It has had no effect on riding. Riding is about the only time when it does not hurt at all. For the first few years sitting in one position for long was a real problem, now not so much.


----------



## username (Dec 21, 2007)

A month out is perfect.
1. Talk to the ortho doc and physical therapist about stretches, you are not flexible right now. Go slow with this the first week of active stretching.
2. Time to upgrade equipment! I called it biking by ebay when I fractured my pelvis. Compared to copays and the like, your wife won't even notice the extra outflow of cash. 

Plan on that deep ache for a while when you get started again, I remember it sweetly. Instead of ache to move from the couch to the table, you actually are zipping along, hearing the sound of the chain on the cogs, wind in your face, sweat in your eyes. Good stuff. 

Let us know when you get back on.


----------



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

It been good to hear others stories and how they have move forward. I hope to do the same once I am fully recovered. I can not let the injury just bother me too much for now. It does in a way some of the real pain is behind me. Got to move on and heal thy injury laughing out loud in a fun way. Happy to be at this point.


----------



## tri-kate (Jun 7, 2012)

*How are you doing now?*

Hi there - just ran across your post and wondering how you are recovering? I fractured my pelvis (in 3 places) in a bike accident 6 days ago and am wondering what I am in for rehab wise. It is a gorgeous morning here - perfect temp, best time of year and I am stuck in bed. Just doesn't work too well for folks like us. Trying not to feel sorry for myself (this can't be easy for my husband who now has to do everthing - don't want to be more of a burden then I already am) but mentally this is about as bad as it gets.

So for you it's been a couple months - would you mind sharing how you progressed, what helped, any insights would be appreciated!


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fractured my pelvis in a crash several years ago. No surgery, but was in a wheelchair/crutches for a month, then another month of just crutches. Pretty painful, but utlimately a full recovery. It took me much longer to get my confidence back on the bike after the hard crash, but now I'm fine. Good luck with your recovery, just give it the time it needs.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Long term*



tri-kate said:


> Hi there - just ran across your post and wondering how you are recovering? I fractured my pelvis (in 3 places) in a bike accident 6 days ago and am wondering what I am in for rehab wise. It is a gorgeous morning here - perfect temp, best time of year and I am stuck in bed. Just doesn't work too well for folks like us. Trying not to feel sorry for myself (this can't be easy for my husband who now has to do everthing - don't want to be more of a burden then I already am) but mentally this is about as bad as it gets.
> 
> So for you it's been a couple months - would you mind sharing how you progressed, what helped, any insights would be appreciated!


Can't personally speak to the broken pelvis but I have broken a number of other bones and have come back from each just as strong as before (including 7 weeks in a wheel chair). It is amazing how weak you are when you first get going again but how fast you can regain your form if you were fit.

One thing I have found very helpful in many respects is to keep a daily diary of the pain, what you can do, general feelings, etc. On days when I would feel like I was making no progress, I would consult my diary and see that things really were improving quite well. It's a great psychological boost.

Also, as soon as you can figure out how, try to get something going in your daily activities where you get the blood flowing. When I couldn't walk, I went up and down the stairs on my hands and knees for exercise. When I couldn't ride the bike, I walked. It helps your healing greatly and it helps your mental state as well.


----------



## Handbrake (May 29, 2012)

For whatever it is worth, I fractured my pelvis a little over two years ago, in an aviation accident rather than on the bike. Also ruined a hip joint which was replaced with an artificial one.

In 6 or so weeks I was pretty mobile on two legs and crutches. In 12 I could go quite well using a cane, and soft pedal riding for short periods (20-30k) was also good.

If I sit in a chair for several hours a day I ache, which my doctors tell me is a remnant of the pelvis fracture. Being on the bike, walking, rock climbing, and such, are all good though.


----------



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

tri-kate said:


> Hi there - just ran across your post and wondering how you are recovering? I fractured my pelvis (in 3 places) in a bike accident 6 days ago and am wondering what I am in for rehab wise. It is a gorgeous morning here - perfect temp, best time of year and I am stuck in bed. Just doesn't work too well for folks like us. Trying not to feel sorry for myself (this can't be easy for my husband who now has to do everthing - don't want to be more of a burden then I already am) but mentally this is about as bad as it gets.
> 
> So for you it's been a couple months - would you mind sharing how you progressed, what helped, any insights would be appreciated!


I got hit on ski slop. So at first like everyone else you will face darkest days as in why me. But go forward do not think why me. I am still recovery mode. Its very painful and my doctor and what help me best was to stay in a very confortable recliner. They said and I will say it helped me the best. I was laid up for about a good two months. My inhouse pt came each week to help me do little excersies which help me stay limber. Beside my pelvis had very bad injury to foot and ankle which are still not healed. After two months moved to walker, then krutches for about 1 week and then caine. Rehab was for short time meaning going to center. I have excersises I try and do. I have ridden sationary bike at rehab but do not own one at home. I will try to get on road bike next week to see how it feels. I might have to go back to rehab to build strength back up in legs. This is where you really feel it once you start to come back. if you want can pm me and can talk more. i am getting lengthie. But most important stay positive and do not think why me. It could have been alot worse for me very thankful. Sure probably will have arthro problems in future. hopes this helped you.


----------



## Vayinafash (Oct 16, 2007)

broke pelvis, sacrum and elbow in cycling crash - was on recumbant exercise bike the second week for a few minutes at a time. Bought a spinning bike for home - I am pretty sure I was on that by the second month. Sitting in chair at work after 3 months was tough - had to get up every so often. You should be fine riding.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

francoaa said:


> I got hit on ski slop. So at first like everyone else you will face darkest days as in why me. But go forward do not think why me. I am still recovery mode. Its very painful and my doctor and what help me best was to stay in a very confortable recliner. They said and I will say it helped me the best. I was laid up for about a good two months. My inhouse pt came each week to help me do little excersies which help me stay limber. Beside my pelvis had very bad injury to foot and ankle which are still not healed. After two months moved to walker, then krutches for about 1 week and then caine. Rehab was for short time meaning going to center. I have excersises I try and do. I have ridden sationary bike at rehab but do not own one at home. I will try to get on road bike next week to see how it feels. I might have to go back to rehab to build strength back up in legs. This is where you really feel it once you start to come back. if you want can pm me and can talk more. i am getting lengthie. But most important stay positive and do not think why me. It could have been alot worse for me very thankful. Sure probably will have arthro problems in future. hopes this helped you.


Hang in there, you are on the home stretch... On July 5th I'll be 3 years from an open fracture to my leg, 4 months of no walking.. I'm pretty much back to my "new' normal.. the broken leg is still kind of skinny but doing just fine and it rides pretty well.. I don't have arthro problems yet, but have lots of creaking in my knee (TPF FX).. Good luck with your recovery.. One day at a time!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I fractured my greater trochanter, pelvis, and clavicle in a bike crash a few years back. It was 6 weeks before I could ride the indoor trainer bike at a very easy pace, and about 6 months before I really felt back to normal.

I did make a habit of doing a lot of walking and physical therapy when I could. I had to use a cane for quite a while. But moving around really does help, a lot. That, and stay off the pain medicine as much as possible. I tried to limit pain medicine only to PT time or if I couldn't get to sleep.


----------



## tri-kate (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for your insights and I am glad you are doing better. I have been walking as much as I can. I walked 2 miles this morning on crutches - it took me over an hour but it was awesome. Being outside is really good medicine. I feel like I am making good progress - tomorrow will be 3 weeks and I go back to the doc (prob more x-rays) on Monday. I am getting around the house with one crutch now and the stairs aren't a problem.

This has been much tougher mentally than physically. I have mostly been able to keep out of the "why me" mentality (it could have been so much worse) but there are moments - like canceling my triathlons this season - where it is still tough. 

I am hoping that the doc will tell me it's ok to get back in the pool. To feel some cardio would be awesome.

Hope you are still healing and getting better everyday.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

tri-kate said:


> This has been much tougher mentally than physically. I have mostly been able to keep out of the "why me" mentality (it could have been so much worse) but there are moments - like canceling my triathlons this season - where it is still tough.


Why me shouldn't even enter the thought process. The way I look at it, injuries are just a part of living. Life is dangerous and if an envelope is being pushed....well things can happen.
Shux, instead of thinking "why me" think how much better a broken bone earned riding your bike feels than a heart attack caused by a diet of hamburgers, pizza, cigarettes and sugar.
An injury also gives you the time to read a pile of books.

Oh, one more thing
I think that I'd be a mighty small person if I got to feeling sorry for myself over an injury which is really nothing more than an inconvenience when there are people out there who have to steer their wheelchair with a straw and ask no quarter.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Andy Schleck*



tri-kate said:


> Thanks for your insights and I am glad you are doing better. I have been walking as much as I can. I walked 2 miles this morning on crutches - it took me over an hour but it was awesome. Being outside is really good medicine. I feel like I am making good progress - tomorrow will be 3 weeks and I go back to the doc (prob more x-rays) on Monday. I am getting around the house with one crutch now and the stairs aren't a problem.
> 
> This has been much tougher mentally than physically. I have mostly been able to keep out of the "why me" mentality (it could have been so much worse) but there are moments - like canceling my triathlons this season - where it is still tough.
> 
> ...


Think about Andy Scheck. He got blown of the road in a time trial, cracked his pelvis and is out of the Tour de France and possibly the olympics. Not to minimize your pain, but this guy earns his living riding a bike. We all have our crosses to bear and as others have noted, the absolute best attitude is to stay as far away from "Why me?" as possible. 

Glad to hear you're getting on the right side of mending. Before you know it you'll be able to think of it as a good story instead of a daily pain.


----------



## tri-kate (Jun 7, 2012)

I think it would pretty unrealistic (and probably dishonest) to be an active athlete, have an accident that is both painful, inconvenient, and season ending and to be able to lay in bed with a smile on my face 100% of the time thinking how lucky I am. Perhaps I gave a wrong impression - I am not lying in bed feeling sorry for myself - I went out and walked 2 miles on crutches yesterday and am so grateful that I could do that. I have realized the "small gains" that have come out of the loss (even things like I wear my wedding ring everyday now). Gratitude aside, loss is a part of this process and grief comes out of loss.

The internet is full of articles about depression in injured athletes. Julie Dibens, pro triathlete, wrote a blog after her surgery and rated her physical pain and mental anguish every few days on a scale of 1 -10. Even temporarily, losing your outlet, your hobby, your identity, and your social life causes a shift in the emotions that takes some emotional work to overcome. 

I am totally grateful this was not worse. My injuries could have been worse (or unrecoverable), my recovery more painful, longer, or worse - this could have happened to someone I love (like one of my kids). Maybe "why me" isn't the best phrase to describe what I have felt. I don't pity myself at all. As a matter of fact, sometimes I have marveled that with all I do there haven't been more episodes like this one. That being said, there are times during this recovery I have given into my feelings of temporary loss and I am entitled to feel that way - they are honest emotions and the more I acknowledge them and honor them, the easier it is to move on.

I came to this site to both gather information on recovery, what worked for others, etc. and to talk to others who understand how hard it is to lose the ability to run, bike, or swim (and in the beginning get to the bathroom unassisted) when you are an athlete; to see how they moved through the loss as well as the physical recovery. If the emotional side of recovery isn't something you want to discuss, then don't. I just found the pain to be less of an issue to deal with than the inabiity to do what makes me tick.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

tri-kate said:


> I think it would pretty unrealistic (and probably dishonest) to be an active athlete, have an accident that is both painful, inconvenient, and season ending and to be able to lay in bed with a smile on my face 100% of the time thinking how lucky I am. Perhaps I gave a wrong impression - I am not lying in bed feeling sorry for myself - I went out and walked 2 miles on crutches yesterday and am so grateful that I could do that. I have realized the "small gains" that have come out of the loss (even things like I wear my wedding ring everyday now). Gratitude aside, loss is a part of this process and grief comes out of loss.
> 
> The internet is full of articles about depression in injured athletes. Julie Dibens, pro triathlete, wrote a blog after her surgery and rated her physical pain and mental anguish every few days on a scale of 1 -10. Even temporarily, losing your outlet, your hobby, your identity, and your social life causes a shift in the emotions that takes some emotional work to overcome.
> 
> ...


Hang in there..it is crazy how everything can change in an instant. One day or if that is too much one hour at a time.. It is very hard mentally not do the things you love... When I was going thru my recovery.. I went to mybrokenleg.com and learned quite a bit. And the bathroom.. lol... I remember it was the biggest ordeal just to get to the bathroom and back to the bed!! I had this horrible external fixator attached to my entire leg!! It is the little things you become thankful for! Good luck.. it will get better, it is just a slow process... (not like the minute it took to break everything!)


----------



## Rider Dave (Jul 6, 2012)

*Recovering from riding accident*

I fractured my pelvis and clavacle on May 21. That's about 6 weeks. I am moving around without my cane. It been a long 6 weeks. My wife is a spin instructor. I' m thinking of taking her class tomorrow. If there is any pain I will stop. I so want to get back on my bike. Summers here in Toronto are so short.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Breaks*

I had my acetabulum broken for me while riding by a hit and run driver on 4/21/12. Went home the same day and have been on crutches ever since. No surgery. Two more weeks until I see the doc again and hopefully PT after that. It was really tough at first with the pain and not getting out. Much better now and can ride the trainer. What makes me mad,besides the driver getting away, is that we've had the most beautiful summer here in Santa Cruz in years and I'm missing it!


----------



## tri-kate (Jun 7, 2012)

Doug - That acetabulum is the worst. I was so lucky that even 10 days in the fracture in my acetabulum was undetectable and I was allowed to use both legs. I just started PT yesterday (yipee!) and the only result from the acetabulum fracture is that my left foot turns in at an odd angle which is causing a lot of muscular pain. I still say the mental pain of not doing what we love is far harder than the physical pain. Hang in there!


----------



## tri-kate (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Rider Dave - I am almost 5 weeks into recovery. The acetabulum and sacrum fractures are healed so only dealing with the pubic rami. Where is/are your fractures? That has got to be tough with the clavicle too. I tried the spin bike for 10 minutes the other day and it was fine. I then got on the eliptical for 10 minutes (backwards motion only) and that was ok too. I have been able to swim with an aqua belt also. Just being able to do something has been so good for me mentally. Good luck and hope you heal quickly!


----------

